# Sabino Thoroughbred



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I thought it was kind of interesting to see this Japanese Thoroughbred granddaughter of Sunday Silence. She is a pretty wildly colored Sabino. Her name is Buchiko.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Apparently the Japanese have quite a few white TB that go back to Sunday Silence.
Buchiko's mom was dominant white, it seems like DW and sabino are linked somehow...

It sure makes it a lot easier to pick your horse out from a group of running horses 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

